# Nous ne sommes pas dupes ...



## lanredec

Hi

I am being asked on a forum to find a translator for this sentence "Nous ne sommes pas dupes de l'infâme calomnie dont les grecs  sont victimes." for which a google translation gives "Δεν είμαστε αφελείς από το περίφημο συκοφαντίες που οι Έλληνες  είναι θύματα."

Could someone tell me if this is correct greek, if it conveys the same meaning, and, if not correct it ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnee

It looks like a machine translation that needs a little work. There are, some shades of meaning that I, for one, cannot quite decide upon at present. I'm not sure why you have not been answered yet by those more capable than myself. It might help if you could give us your take on the passage in English, and a little of the broader context.


----------



## rrnastazia

Franchement,ça n'a pas de sens en grec.
Moi, je proposerais la traduction suivante : _Δεν μας ξεγελά η ελεεινή συκοφαντία,θύματα της οποίας είναι οι Ελληνες,_


----------



## lanredec

Thank you Rrnastazia.
Shawnee, this is about the debt crisis. Contributors of a forum want to express their support to the Greeks. The sentence can be loosely translated by "we do not accept the despicable accusations against the greek people".


----------



## shawnee

Well I'll have a go, if for no better reason than to keep the ball rolling. 
"Δεν δεχόμαστε τις απαίσιες κατηγορίες που έχουν στραφεί εναντίον τους Έλληνες".


----------



## Librarian44

shawnee said:


> Well I'll have a go, if for no better reason than to keep the ball rolling.
> "Δεν δεχόμαστε τις απαίσιες κατηγορίες που έχουν στραφεί εναντίον τους Έλληνες".


I agree fully with rrnastazia. Very good translation. As to your translation in Greek I would phrase it this way: "Δεν δεχόμαστε τις ελεεινές κατηγορίες που στρέφονται εναντίον [or κατά] των Ελλήνων". 
"στρέφονται" because the action takes place in the present and has a duration, while "έχουν στραφεί" indicates something in the past that is finished. "εναντίον" (or κατά) needs an object in the genitive not the accusative.


----------



## Librarian44

I find rrnastzia's translation very good.

As a thumb rule ALWAYS beware of the google translations. They are mostly useless - unless you have the knowledge to correct them, in which case you do not need them


----------



## shawnee

Point taken with thanks  Librarian.


----------

